
Dropbox Is Shutting Down Mailbox and Carousel - MarjanSimic
http://marjansimic.xyz/post/dropbox-shutting-down-mailbox-and-carousel
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754)

